# Speech Therapy



## manman

Hi,
Any ideas if there are any Speech therapy centres or individuals in cairo providing speech therapy in English for childrens - age 3

Many thanks 
Mansoor


----------



## clatham

manman said:


> Hi,
> Any ideas if there are any Speech therapy centres or individuals in cairo providing speech therapy in English for childrens - age 3
> 
> Many thanks
> Mansoor


I am also looking for a ST for our four year old with verbal apraxia. I have exchanged emails with a therapist *********. I plan on meeting her in December when I arrive with our kids. Please let me know if you have any leads! Regards


----------

